# Foul smell coming from my Hedgehog?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

This morning I smelt a horrible Odour coming from my Hog which seemed to be coming from his ears or head area? What could this be? It smells awful!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Could he have an ear infection?


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Draenog said:


> Could he have an ear infection?


I did consider this but his ears look fine? And I can't think of any ways of how he could get one as he's kept very clean


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Is he eating well? Did you check his mouth? Tooth problems can smell terrible as well.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd make a vet appointment. A foul smell often indicates infection. Try giving him a bath and see if the smell goes away but if not he should be checked.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

His appetite is fine he loves his food so I think I'll rule out a mouth infection. I'll follow your advice if there's no improvement I'll take a trip to the vets. Thanks guys


----------

